# Was ist Gastfreundschaft?



## Avor (28 August 2004)

Hallo,

Nur ungern mache ich einen neuen Thread auf, aber die anderen zu diesem Thema sind gesperrt ,  
wie ich finde,  mit Recht.

Es ist offensichtlich für einige Leute sehr schwer zu verstehen, daß Gastfreundschaft und  Meinungsfreiheit 
sich nicht eineinder ausschließen. Heiße Diskussionen um brennende Themen  können sehr fruchbar sein.
Beschimpfungen  und  persönliche Angriffe sicherlich nicht. 

Wer glaubt, als Gast in meinem Haus herumpoltern zu dürfen  und dazu noch die Wände  (hier die Thread´s ) 
besudelt, der fliegt hochkant hinaus . Kritisieren darf jeder, aber bitte im richtigen Ton.

Gastrecht  zu genießen, ist auch Verpflichtung, sich dort so zu benehmen  wie man es bei sich  zu Hause
ebenfalls von den Gästen erwartet. Das hat etwas mit Bildung und Anstand zu tun.  Wo beides fehlt,  ist es erlernbar.

Wer hat sich noch nie im Ton vergriffen? Aber dann sollte man bereit sein aus den Fehlern zu lernen  und 
sich beim Hausherrn oder dem Angegriffenen entschuldigen,  So könnte der Umgang untereinander  
wieder erträglich gestaltet werden. 

Admins und Moderatoren sind auch Menschen mit Gefühlen und haben gerade hier eine große Verantwortung.
  Auch sie haben das Recht sich zu wehren wenn sie andauernd Störfeuern und persönlichen Angriffen
ausgesetzt  werden.   Aber sie haben auch die Pflicht, des gemeinsamen Anliegens wegen die Ordnung 
aufrechzuerhalten  und  das allgemeine Niveau wegen  unqualifizierter  Postings  nicht absinken zu lassen. 


Wie man in den Wald ruft, so schallt es heraus. Halten wir uns an die Regeln des menschlichen  Miteinanders
 und die Threads werden wieder offenbleiben und ein fruchtbarer  Meinungsaustausch könnte  wieder 
in Gang kommen zum Nutzen der Geschädigten, die Hilfe suchen.

Gruß Avor


----------



## Counselor (28 August 2004)

@Avor,

richtig. Menschen machen Fehler. Alle Beteiligten im Forum wissen das und sollten daher in der Lage sein, solche Fehler auch mal zu verzeihen.


----------



## Captain Picard (28 August 2004)

@avor 

anscheinend handelt es sich um Menschen, die unter dem Deckmantel angeblicher Zensur 
die Befriedigung ihrer Eitelkeiten  erzwingen wollen oder  was noch schlimmer wäre, sogar die Zerstörung 
dieses Forums durch permanenten Nervenkrieg in Kauf nehmen. Die Krokodilsstränen, die dann
 vergossen würden im Heiseforum,  kann ich mir schon jetzt vorstellen.

cp


----------



## dotshead (28 August 2004)

@rex cramer

sorry hier standen vorhin noch mehrere Postings. Soviel zu deiner Theorie bzgl. Hirngespinste.


----------



## Rex Cramer (28 August 2004)

dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> @rex cramer
> 
> sorry hier standen vorhin noch mehrere Postings. Soviel zu deiner Theorie bzgl. Hirngespinste.



Stimmt. Weißt Du noch, was Du heute Nachmittag als allererstes geschrieben hast? Vielleicht mag es Dir nicht so vorgekommen sein, weil das der normale Umgangston in ME ist, aber vielleicht soll genau der hier nicht Einzug halten. NUB? Sagt Dir das was? Kann es da einen logischen Zusammenhang geben?


----------



## dotshead (28 August 2004)

Jepp mit setzen 6 habe ich meine Kommentar eingeleitet und?



			
				NUB schrieb:
			
		

> Grundsätzlich gilt in diesem Forum die Meinungsfreiheit, die nur aufgrund bestehender Gesetze beschränkt wird. Kein Artikel wird gelöscht, weil dem Administrator oder einem der Moderatoren der Inhalt "nicht gefällt". Sollte der Inhalt des Artikels gegen geltendes Recht verstoßen (z.B. Beleidigungen, Aufforderung zu Straftaten, Datenschutzverstöße,...), so wird dieser ohne Vorwarnung sofort editiert, gelöscht oder verschoben. Aufgrund geltenden Rechts bleibt den Verantwortlichen keine andere Wahl, da schon mehrere Gerichte die Verantwortung eines Forenbetreibers für rechtswidrige Inhalte, die von ihm nicht entfernt wurden, bestätigt haben.


----------



## Rex Cramer (28 August 2004)

dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> Jepp mit setzen 6 habe ich meine Kommentar eingeleitet und?



Das war mir fast klar, dass Du es nicht mehr weißt.
Kann das hiermit zusammenhängen?


_MOD-Action:
Gemäß der NUB´s Link entfernt.
DevilFrank_


----------



## sascha (28 August 2004)

Darf ich mal ganz allgemein ein paar konstruktive Vorschläge machen?

1. Wem das Forum, dessen Führung und/oder Moderation, oder dessen Inhalte nicht gefallen, postet künftig einfach nicht mehr. Er postet woanders, in einem anderen Forum.

2. Wer sich von einem anderen Diskussionsteilnehmer angegriffen fühlt, missverstanden glaubt, oder ihn einfach nicht mag, schickt ihm eine PN. Die weitere persönliche Diskussion sollte dann ebenfalls auf dem PN-Weg erfolgen. Sachliche Beiträge zu Themen, die im Forum diskutiert werden, bleiben davon natürlich ausgenommen.

3. Genießt das schöne Wetter, statt Euch hier gegenseitig die Köpfe einzuschlagen. Ich geh jedenfalls wieder raus.  8)


----------



## Captain Picard (28 August 2004)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> 2. Wer sich von einem anderen Diskussionsteilnehmer angegriffen fühlt,
> missverstanden glaubt, oder ihn einfach nicht mag, schickt ihm eine PN. Die weitere persönliche
> Diskussion sollte dann ebenfalls auf dem PN-Weg erfolgen.



Dieser Vorschlag wurde bereits von Heiko gemacht:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=7059


			
				Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn hier Leute der Meinung sind, jemand anderes persönlich angreifen zu müssen, so möge er dies bitte per PN tun.



scheint auf taube Ohren gefallen zu sein   

cp


----------



## dotshead (28 August 2004)

@sascha 

niedliche Vorschläge. Aber ein Diskussionsforum lebt mit konträren Standpunkten. Wenn Diskussion nicht erwünscht wird, benennt das Forum doch einfach in Betroffenen-Forum um. Und schreibt als Topic drüber: Hier dürfen sich Betroffene gegenseitig  bauchpinseln und bemitleiden. Ich bin Dialergeschädigter irgendwann in grauer Vorzeit und stehe dazu. (remember Interspam) und habe den scheiss sogar aus Dämlichkeit bezahlt incl Fair-Pay.


----------



## sascha (28 August 2004)

Gerne nochmal zum Mitschreiben: Sachliche Diskussionen ja, persönliche Kleinkriege per PN. Wers anders mag, sucht sich ein anderes Forum. Mehr gibts dazu nicht zu sagen. Auch niedlich nicht.


----------



## KatzenHai (28 August 2004)

Also ich schlage Heiko und Sascha jetzt vor, dieses Unterforum ersatzlos zu streichen.

Wisst Ihr eigentlich, wieviel Aufwand es ist, bei einem moderierten Forum jeden Sch... zu lesen (und zu prüfen), der abgelassen wird? 

Das Forum Computerbetrug.de bzw. Dialerschutz.de ist ein Geschädigten-Forum, keine Spielwiese. Hier ist weder Community-Chat noch Eitelkeitspflege Sinn und Zweck, sondern die gemeinsame Bewältigung der Probleme, die sich aus den beiden Forumsnamen ergeben.
Alles, was hiermit nix zu tun hat, ist schlicht ortsfremd.

Gerne wurde das bisher geduldet, auch selbst begleitet - nette Spielchen, TV-Hinweise, sehr gelungene poetische Werke etc. Das macht Spaß, dafür stehen auch alle gerne parat.

Warum aber sollten sich die Betreiber und die Mods in Ihrer Freizeit ortsfremde Texte ansehen, die obendrein auch noch außerordentlich unangenehm und persönlich sind?

Wenn die Hausherren hier jetzt im zulässigen, begründeten und von mir uneingeschränkt verstandenen Eigennutz diesen Appendix beseitigen - wir wissen, auf welche Entzündung dies zurück geht. Ist wie mit'm Blinddarm ...


----------



## Counselor (28 August 2004)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich schlage Heiko und Sascha jetzt vor, dieses Unterforum ersatzlos zu streichen.


Ich wage vorherzusagen, daß die Sandkrieger mit ihrem Sandkasten dann ins Hauptforum umziehen. Immerhin kam es dort auch schon zu sinnleeren Beleidigungen. Viel besser wäre wenn sich alle einfach an Reinhards Netiquette halten würden, und man sich die ein oder andere Schwäche mal verzeiht.


----------



## dotshead (29 August 2004)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> . Wem das Forum, dessen Führung und/oder Moderation, oder dessen Inhalte nicht gefallen, postet künftig einfach nicht mehr. Er postet woanders, in einem anderen Forum.


Das wäre mit Verlaub zu einfach. Darf Kritik nicht mehr erlaubt sein?


----------



## haudraufundschluss (29 August 2004)

dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> Das wäre mit Verlaub zu einfach. Darf Kritik nicht mehr erlaubt sein?


Saschas Aussage schließt das nicht aus. Allerdings wird auch die einen Rahmen nicht überschreiten, den Du mit jedem Druck auf den Absenden-Button erneut bestätigst.


----------



## Avor (29 August 2004)

Guten Morgen!

Daß die Seiten Computerbetrug und Dialerschutz mit ihrem Forum einigen Leuten ein Dorn im Auge sind, muß niemanden wundern. Aber das spricht für die Betreiber dieser Seiten und zeigt, daß sie in Sachen Verbraucherschutz und Internet auf dem richtigen Wege sind. Der persönliche Einsatz, die geleistete Arbeit und auch die erzielten Erfolge sind anzuerkennen. Auch die Objektivität, auf die sowohl die Betreiber wie auch die Moderatoren immer geachtet haben. 

Mir persönlich war es oft zu viel, wenn immer wieder in jedem zweiten Satz von seriösen und unseriösen Dialern die Rede war. In meinen Augen sind sie alle Abzocker, die nichts anderes wollen als zum Schaden anderer schnell reich zu werden.  Die wirklich Seriösen haben ja auch nicht allzuviel für ihren angeblich so guten Ruf getan.

Die Öffentlichkeit wird hellhörig, die Geldquellen versiegen allmählich. die Schuldigen wurden ausgemacht. Jetzt wird ein Partisanenkrieg angezettelt. Die Möglichkeit, hier anonym zu bleiben und durch Störfeuer vom eigentlichen Thema abzulenken, fordert doch geradezu heraus. Das ist nicht erst seit heute zu erkennen,  diese Auswüchse sind abzusehen. Daß dabei oft die Grenzen des Anstandes überschritten werden - wen wundert es?

Gewiß mag es auch noch andere Trittbrettfahrer auf den Plan rufen,  die dieses Forum  durch Austoben der eigenen Eitelkeiten mißbrauchen wollen, ohne  etwas konstruktives beisteuern zu können, was den vielen Geschädigten auch wirklich helfen könnte.   

Mein Eingangsposting bezog sich nicht auf eine bestimmte Person, sondern wendet sich an alle diejenigen , die glauben, das Gastrecht hier auf ihre Art mißbrauchen zu können.  Diese Störenfriede sollten einmal nachdenken und die Gründe suchen, warum man ihnen hier in die Suppe spuckt. Wie man in den Wald ruft, so kommt es zurück. Mir wurde hier wie auch im DS-Forum niemals in die Suppe gespuckt, auch nicht wenn ich manchmal voreilig etwas gepostet hatte, was sich später beim Nachdenken als falsch herausstellte. Jede Reaktion ruft eine Gegenreaktion hervor, das ist ein Naturgesetz und darüber  sollten sich diese Leute nicht wundern. 

Wer keine Kritik vertragen kann, sollte sich wirklich ein anderes Betätigungsfeld suchen.


Einen friedlichen  Sonntag 

wünscht Avor


----------



## Counselor (29 August 2004)

Gastfreundschaft bedeutet andere ohne Vorbedingung aufzunehmen, also insbesondere ohne danach zu fragen, welche Meinung der andere vertritt. Gastfreundschaft bedeutet, andere nicht auszuschließen, wenn sie eine von der Mehrheitsmeinung abweichende Meinung vertreten. Der Gast aber muß seine (abweichende) Meinung sachlich vertreten. Wird er beleidigend, dann verliert er das Gastrecht ebenso wie einer, der die Mehrheitsmeinung unsachlich vertritt.

Außerdem sollte man den ein oder anderen Fehltritt auch vergeben können, und jedem eine zweite Chance einräumen, ohne denjenigen von vornherein zu verteufeln.

Satire, Ironie (vor allem in Form von Sarkasmus) und Polemik haben dort ihre Grenzen, wo es im Kern überwiegend um die Kundgabe der Mißachtung der betroffenen Person geht (vgl. BVerfG 1 BvR 354/98).

Daher nochmal mein Hinweis auf Reinhards Netiquette und auf die Netiquette Guidlines der Network Working Group.


----------

